# Relier un vieux mac 8500 avec ecran plat



## casadominique (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possede un vieux mac 8500/150 dont le moniteur est HS.
J'ai un moniteur à ecran plat avec sortie VGA que je voudrais conecter au 8500.
Je n'ai pas trouver d'adaptateur sur apple store.Je possede un ancien adaptateur sortie serie de mac vers un vga à encoder via 10 micros plots. J'ai essayer pas mal de combinaisons mais le signal ne passe pas. Quelqu'un aurait il le code adhoc ou me conseiller un adaptateur plus recent. Merci d'avance.


----------



## daffyb (2 Août 2010)

j'ai trouvé ça http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=17411&view=findpost&p=135876

ce que tu cherches est le manuel de ce type de chose *Apple DB15 to VGA*

encore de la doc  http://developer.apple.com/legacy/mac/library/technotes/hw/hw_30.html


----------



## casadominique (2 Août 2010)

Merci DaffyB, avec ça je vais m'en sortir.


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2010)

On doit pouvoir en trouver sur eBay ou certains magasins d'électronique ...

http://www.svideo.com/macdb15hd15.html

ou sur la bay


----------



## claude72 (3 Août 2010)

Essaye avec 1-4-6-7-9 sur "on", les autres sur "off".


----------

